# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 Allroad 2.7T/4.2L LED Reverse Lighting Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Tired of that sickly flicker from your reverse lights? Want some real light back there? Useful light? Light that lets people know you are backing? Light that better illuminates behind you for added safety?

If so, you need a set of all new Ziza LED reverse lights. Brighter than stock, these direct fit LEDs cast a bright white light, far more useful than the puny yellow glow from stock bulbs.


*Light The Night*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*



Fits:
Audi C5 Allroad (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

